# Executive interview with Uber whistleblower



## Tv_uber (8 mo ago)

Listen! It’s worth it.

No wonder why Uber treats their driver “partners” like they do. They don’t give a s#*T about us…










The Uber files: the whistleblower (part 2)


In the second part of our miniseries on Uber, former executive Mark MacGann explains his decision to speak out




www.theguardian.com


----------

